# Does GameStop allow you to check Pre Owned 3DS's, for a certian reason?



## petethepug (Jul 16, 2016)

I was just curious. 
Does GameStop let you check Pre Owned 3DS's for specificly IPS Screens, Firmware Version, Compatibillity so fourth.

I haven't been there in a long time so I'm not aware of their current standards for checking what's on a Pre Owned Console.


----------



## drfsupercenter (Jul 16, 2016)

Depends on the store.  As long as you don't act like a douchebag about it, they shouldn't have a problem with it.

They even let me set up a preowned Wii U in the store to check if it had Nintendo Land on it.  And when it didn't they weren't mad when I said "oh, well thanks anyway" and walked out without buying anything.

If they say no, you can't check the preowned consoles without buying first, just go to a different GameStop.  Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## KapuDaKoopa (Jul 16, 2016)

Like @drfsupercenter said, it depends on the store itself

When I got my pre-owned Old 3DS, they let me check every single 3DS before I found one with a close enough firmware to 9.2
It seemed like the person working there was a bit annoyed, but once I bought the system they seemed to not care.


----------



## wormdood (Jul 16, 2016)

This is the part where I come in and say exactly what everyone else is sad as long as the people at your local GameStop aren't dicks then they will allow you to do it.
the main reason you can't test a new system is if they open it they can no longer sell it as new but as long as you're buying a used product then it was already opened at some point so there's no problem with opening it again


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 16, 2016)

You break, you buy.

I wouldn't let people set up things if I worked in a gamestore.
Then again, it does go for a potential sale...
Conflicting...


----------



## petethepug (Jul 16, 2016)

Well it's not to set things up like adding Homebrew to a Wii to see if Homebrew works. Just to check the Firmware version, and other things on it.

But now I may kind of be seeing a problem with buying Pre Owned ones. Which they may be sold in plastic cases that hold air inside it. Like one of these things



 
Obviously they wouldn't look the same, but it's basically made out of yellow paper incasing the 3DS so no damage is caused. Do they sell them unboxed on a shelf as well?


----------



## wormdood (Jul 16, 2016)

petethepug said:


> problem with buying Pre Owned ones. Which they may be sold in plastic cases that hold air inside it


what are you talking about . . . at gamestop they come in a unsealed  black box labeled recharged "X"
X being whatever console is inside

the only way they would be packed in a envelope like in your pic is if you were buying online and needed it shipped to you


----------



## Viri (Jul 16, 2016)

I do know Pawn Shops allow you to check. When I was trying to find a 4. something firmware 3DS for Gateway years ago, they had no issues with it. Pawn Shops give 0 fucks what you're gonna do with the 3DS, as long as you give them money, and they even offered to drop 20 dollars off it for me.


----------



## petethepug (Jul 16, 2016)

wormdood said:


> what are you talking about . . . at gamestop they come in a unsealed  black box labeled recharged "X"
> X being whatever console is inside
> 
> the only way they would be packed in a envelope like in your pic is if you were buying online and needed it shipped to you


For whatever reason I bought MK7 a few months ago but it was in a container (Sealed Envlope) I have no clue why exactly  but it seems like it's to protect its self which was why I was curious the same applied to hand helds.

Thanks for the help


----------



## wormdood (Jul 16, 2016)

petethepug said:


> For whatever reason I bought MK7 a few months ago but it was in a container (Sealed Envlope) I have no clue why exactly  but it seems like it's to protect its self which was why I was curious the same applied to hand helds.
> 
> Thanks for the help


 . . . they could have had it shipped to them from another gamestop instead of from the refurbishing center


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 17, 2016)

I was able to check out the ds lite before I decided to purchase it. I bought it from Amazon (a listing there included an r4). The guy was hella cool. I talked to him for a while, even asked him about the flash cart. He said he wasn't allowed to talk abut them and "knew nothing about them". Walk in "feel out" the employees. Listen to them. Then, after a few minutes talk to the nicest one. It really doesn't hurt to ask, but don't call the store asking. They might feel like they are being setup.


----------

